# Hello



## Scott J (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello, I just created my profile today. I'm a member of Rio Grande Lodge #81. Originaly from Tenessee, my grandfather (mothers side) and father were both Masons. I know my grandfather was involved in the Scotish Rite not sure about dad. Hope to attend Lodge one day at my fathers lodge now that I have been raised to MM. Might just get to meet some Masons that remember him.  :thumbup:


This looks to be an interesting and informative site.


----------



## Wayfarer (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello, Scott.  I'm new here, too; not a Freemason, but wish to have that honor one day.  I'm pleased to meet you.


----------



## Scott J (Jul 15, 2011)

Ask12B1... I'm sure you'll get there. The pleasure is mine.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Benton (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome.  May your journey be revealing.


----------



## Scott J (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Brothers for all the warm welcomes. I've been doing a little reading on here and have come to the conclusion that there is probably several months worth of material on here. Time to get back to it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 16, 2011)

Scott J said:


> Thanks Brothers for all the warm welcomes. I've been doing a little reading on here and have come to the conclusion that there is probably several months worth of material on here. Time to get back to it.



You are certainly welcome! There is a lot of useful material here on this site, and there is wealth of knowledge within the Brethren present. If you don't see the answerer to you questions, be sure to ASK!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Bro. Scott.


----------



## cacarter (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome and have fun!


----------

